# When is a gun too old for regular use?



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I always say I'm kinda new to the gun thing, got one .22 rifle last year and have been trying to get a handgun next. Live in Costa Rica where the gun laws are sort of strict, but moreso it turns out I was dealing with an incompetent verging on dishonest gun shop here in town. Paid for a special order revolver like eight months ago and they been running me around saying the permit this and the registration that, next week we'll have a better answer. Finally got a feeling like something was really wrong and gimme back my gosh darn money cuz the lawyer said this sounds like fraud etc... Anyways now they're giving it back in installments cuz guns are expensive here and I think they ate the cash.

Went to the other gun store 45 minutes south of town and I should've been dealing with them all this time. Much cheaper, better selection and they had better answers for everything.

So the question: at this other store they have a couple used Beretta model 71's .22 pistols, imported from Israel, supposedly from the mossad. One is nickel plated or something and looks and works great, that's the one I put money on. The other one is dark metal (blued?) And looks fine, but obviously used with a few scratches. Didn't try it out.

After putting money on the silver colored one went home and googled Beretta model 71 off the receipt and found out these were great guns but they were manufactured between 1958 and 1985. Had no idea they were that old! Guess that's why they were so inexpensive compared to other options.

So I want to play with this gun somewhat regularly, not just keep it in a drawer "just in case" for years. Do they get old and unsafe? How old is too old? Just a 22 so I imagine it's not as prone to explode as a bigger caliber might.

Alternately, if this is nothing to worry about I may go and put money on the other one too cuz both of them are cheaper than the new one I was trying to order all this time. That way in some far off future I could use one for parts if necessary etc.

Thanks for any information or advice!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A 22 can come apart in your hands the same as any other can. Of course you should check the mechanicals and look for signs it hasn't been "modified".
A gun's age doesn't matter so much as wear. I have several old guns, a 1908 Remington 97 Trench Gun, for example, that works as it did when it was new. I have another 97 that is nothing more than a fireplace queen.
There are still plenty of old guns that are as sound now as they were back in their early days. The only other real difference is possibly metallurgy. You have to remember to use the type of ammunition that a gun was designed for. Many older guns were designed for the standard loads of their day, not some of today's hot loads. For example, it would be unwise to load pop's old .38 Special with +P+. Inspect your firearms and shoot sensible ammo for each and there should be little risk.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! Any regular ol' 22lr should be okay, right? They don't sell anything "special" around here. Mostly hollow points unfortunately.

As far as metallurgy goes, I was under the impression that Beretta made quality stuff and that a gun from the 70's or 80's might be from before the global trend of manufacturers being in the business of "making money rather than making quality products". But like I say, I really don't know a thing about guns beyond how to load a Marlin model 60. What could affect the integrity of the metal? I'm a welder and machine operator so I know the first thing about metal etc

Thanks!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

That's not an old gun if it has been taken care of. What did the seller say about the condition? Give it a good cleaning. Does the seller have place u can shoot it?


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

Just a sandbox to shoot it into. The one I shot cycled just fine and I've shot 22 pistols that get stuck every few rounds cuz it doesn't really have enough recoil to work the action. So it sold me, just a old cheap used gun don't want to bother the sales ladies that much. They're purty but carry big guns on their waist so probably won't put up with too much out of me.

They did get the owner on the phone who explained the history and care and feeding, six month warranty during which they'll show me everything I need to know. Like I said, this store seems much more professional than the other one.

Thanks!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sebastian C said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I always say I'm kinda new to the gun thing, got one .22 rifle last year and have been trying to get a handgun next. Live in Costa Rica where the gun laws are sort of strict, but moreso it turns out I was dealing with an incompetent verging on dishonest gun shop here in town. Paid for a special order revolver like eight months ago and they been running me around saying the permit this and the registration that, next week we'll have a better answer. Finally got a feeling like something was really wrong and gimme back my gosh darn money cuz the lawyer said this sounds like fraud etc... Anyways now they're giving it back in installments cuz guns are expensive here and I think they ate the cash.
> 
> ...


A gun made in the 50's is not an "old" gun. Especially a Beretta, which are considered a top of the line gun maker. If I were you I would go but both of those "old" guns. You can spend the rest of your life trying to wear them out.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks, think I'm gonna do that


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it depends on the gun but I regularly shoot 1950s vintage guns , if in good condition there is no concern.

I have shot guns over 100 years old 

condition is everything and feeding them the right period correct ammunition which for a 22lr 1950s and today means shoot standard velocity ammo from them. no hyper velocity ammo.

for say a 1905 S&W 38 spl it means lead bullet standard pressure 38spl ammo NO +P or hot loads.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if they have a range and will let you purchase a box of ammo and verify it feeds and fires fine , then just keep buying that same ammo , 22lr semi auto pistols can be ammo specific i had some ammo that turned my 22lr target pistol into a jam-o-matic failure to cycle every other round , put it's preferred ammo in it and it runs like a singer.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Sebastian C said:


> ... They did get the owner on the phone who explained the history and care and feeding, six month warranty during which they'll show me everything I need to know. Like I said, this store seems much more professional than the other one.
> 
> Thanks!


That's all you need to know, right there. If guns aren't you thing, having a little support pre- and post-purchase is priceless, and it sounds like you're getting better support than most US gun stores provide: warranty on a used gun, free training, got to shoot it before you bought it.

The Mossad thing is probably just to entice the buyer, but they did famously use them- generally with silencers. The 71 was a ood pistol, and, like Mule said, you'll have to try really, really hard to wear it out.

While you have the dealer's support. See if he can help you find a couple spare recoil springs and magazines for it. That'll go a long way to keeping it running for a long time.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Get a manual also, u may be able to get one on line


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My Ithica 37 was made in 1952 and is absolutely flawless.
I was made in 1955 and I wish I worked half that well.
My buddies '37 was made in 1947 and looks like it just came off the shelf.
My Mosan Nagant was made in 1942 and again works excellently.
I think that with proper care most well made firearms will last for well over a hundred years.
They are incredible machines.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

As stated above, age is not as much an issue as mechanical integrity. The main thing about extremely old yet mechanically tight firearms that has been pointed out to me is to ensure suitable ammunition.

A friend who shoots at the range I frequent has some firearms handed down in his family dating back to the mid/late 1800s that he brings to shoot and he uses period load ammunition in his antique heirloom weapons and has his older firearms checked and smithed periodically by the antique armorer / gunsmith who also provides him with period ammunition for his antiques as he pursues his somewhat expensive hobby of range firing his heirloom firearms.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I've got a revolver that's 122 years old that is very mechanically sound.
I'd probably shoot it more, but .38 S&W Long doesn't show up in stores around here.
I have a Remington model 11 that was shipped in 1917, 102 years ago, shoots like a dream, kicks like a mule.
I have quite a few that are 100 years old or older and quite a few well over 50 years old, and all are shooters.
I like the older guns for their history more than any usefulness they may have


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone for all the advice, I went and put money down on the other used 22 Beretta at that store. My plan is to have two of the same pistols and eventually get another Marlin model 60 to have two of the same rifle. That way we got one for everyone in the family, they all take the same (cheap) ammunition, and worst comes to worst we could raid one for parts if something went wrong.

I know .22s are kinda wimpy but they're better than a machete, guns aren't real common around here and other types of ammo are waaay expensive here. Reloading doesn't exist here. Also, our property is sorta small and hidden in an urban area so the fact that these little guns are quieter and a stray shot won't bounce as far makes me feel better playing with them at home.

I've never been into guns before but if I'm gonna have one it's gonna be several. Got four angle grinders, three welders, only two skilsaws but lotsa other saws that overlap, and more hammers and shovels than I can count. If it's something I feel is necessary I hate showing up to work and being like "hey teacher my pencil broke"


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I regularly shoot a rifle that has seen 3 centuries and two millennia!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Don’t feel bad about buying a 22
Are used to carry the classic Saturday night special sterling black steel 22. 
It was small and light and it was in my shirt pocket most of the time. 
My buck knife of course was in my pants pocket in between the two of them they took care of more meat than any of my big game rifles. 
That little 22 brought home rabbits squirrels Ptramagin spruce hen and the occasional salmon or trout almost every day.
I have a Inuit friend who claims that more polar bears Have been killed with a 22 and then any other caliber when I pointed out the insanity of that he looked at me and pointed out that it was far better than a sharp stick I having dinner with a friend who claims that more polar bears have been killed with a 22 then any other caliber when I pointed out the insanity of that he looked at me and pointed out that it was far better than a sharp stick
There’s nothing wrong with your choice of a 22


----------

